# b2 visa: not allowed at biometrics or visa refusal.



## siya164 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi,
My parents had Biometrics appointment today for B2 Visa of USA. my father was not allowed inside for biometrics as the passport number in Appointment Confirmation was wrong (My Passort number was taken from the profile while booking appointment for his B2 visa). I used same account which I had created for my Visa application appointment booking, so Passport number defaulted as mine in application confirmation page but the visa fee is paid to Embassy with his application number and got proper barcode with his application number. Also DS-160 has his correct Passport number and application number.
The only problem was wrong passport number in the appointment confirmation which we did not notice till he went to interview. He tried requesting at office showing DS_160 confirmation page, his original passport, visa fee recipt and other documents but he was not allowed for biometrics but with same application they allowed my mother to get biometrics as we booked their appointment together.(my mothers name and passport number was not shown appointment confirmation page as appointment was booked with my father's name yet she is allowed as they checked only her DS-160 confirmation page and passport). Should wait and see what happens to her consular interview tomorrow.
now 
1. what should I do with my father's visa application?
2. Is my father's visa application considered rejected?
3. Should I pay the visa fee again to book an appointment for my father again?
4. In the website my father's consular appointment is marked cancelled but no option to reschedule but there is option to schedule new appointment.
5. If i try to book new appointment for my father it is still taking my passport number in appointment details and its not possible to edit anywhere while booking appointment on website.
6. If I have to reapply for my father's B2 visa after how many days its best to apply ?
7. Should i fill DS_160 again to book appointment again ?
8. what should he fill for the question Have you ever been rejected with B2 visa in his next application or interview?

Please clarify above things if anyone has any experience in this as soon as possible. Many Thanks in advance.
Siya


----------

